# Cartel magnetic bolt-on rest



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone use this rest. How does it work and is it quiet?


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i use a cartel hunter rest with a cavalier plunger. it is a magnetic bolt on rest and cost $15 (australian dollars). i use it on a hoyt rintec and my friend uses it on a hoyt gamemaster recurve. the magnet is in the hinge and the plunger secures the rest to the riser functioning as a bolt through the rest. works much like a flipper rest, but uses a maget rather than a spring. hope this makes sense. it works well, is durable and problem free. after the arrow passes and the magnet pulls the wire arm back, it makes a metalic click loud enough to frighten 3d animal targets away. so a bit of a misleading name for an otherwise great rest


----------

